

Scammer Plants a Fake ATM At Defcon - peter123
http://www.computerworld.com/s/article/9136179/Fake_ATM_doesn_t_last_long_at_hacker_meet

======
rosser
There's a heap of fail in the hotel's security not noticing an unaccounted for
ATM right next to their entrance. In Vegas, of all places?

